# Where To Find Butcher Paper?



## photoman2000 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello folks, was wondering if anyone could tell me where i can find large rolls of Butcher Paper, not sure if thats the correct name but its the brown paper that you lay down on the press first when doing all over print shirts, any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

search eBay


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

Sam's Club. you are looking for parchment paper or baking paper. Really anywhere that sells cooking supplies.


----------



## photoman2000 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks so much, you think Sam's Club would have some as large as 47"


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

photoman2000 said:


> Thanks so much, you think Sam's Club would have some as large as 47"


Yeah, I think 16" is the standard width on the rolls so, probably not. Good luck.


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

I get a roll of 44 inches x 300 yards for $60. Chicagolandpachaging.com or jittpackaging.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyF (Nov 11, 2016)

Uline or Amazon


----------



## ejnrby (Oct 20, 2014)

Most companies that sell 44" paper will also have the tissue (not butcher paper) available. You might just have to call and see.


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

I like Newsprint paper better, it is smoother, I use it in a sheet form but I don't do all overs, I get it from Uline, you can get it on a roll too up to 48", you can request a sample if you like to try first.

https://www.uline.com/BL_1954/Newsprint-Rolls


----------



## photoman2000 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks Guys for all your help, i will check out some of these places.


----------



## RedBoot (Jan 9, 2017)

Restaurant supply stores have good parchment/butcher paper deals.


----------



## jeepers94 (Nov 25, 2011)

The standard size is 18", but you can find it up to 60". It is best to make sure it is UNwaxed, and try to stick to white. I have seen color transfer from some of the brown butcher paper. If you have Amazon prime, you can get a 18" wide roll for $24 shipped.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
Search on Amazon.


----------

